# البحث والنقاش لتطوير علم الدهانات



## chem1982 (20 أبريل 2012)

نظرا لاهمية هذا العلم وكثرة تنوعة والاهمية الاقتصادية لهذا الصناعة ولتعم الفائدة علي الجميع فارجو من الاخوة تبادل المعلومات


----------



## chem1982 (22 أبريل 2012)

*علامات الطرق المنفذة علي الساخن*

نظرا لافتقار المكتبات لعلامات الطرق المنفذة غلي الساخن اقدم لكم هذة التركيبة مقتبسة من احدي الابحاث في احدي الجامعات اليابانية
راتينج هيدروكربوني 15%
ثنائي اوكتالات الفثالات 1.5 %
زيت معدني 1.5 %
ثاني اكسيد تيتانيوم 5%
مادة موسعة 26%
كسر رخام 26 %
كريات الزجاج 15%


----------



## chem1982 (22 أبريل 2012)

خلطة مذيبات للمطاط الكلور للتنفيذ بالرش
طولوين 25 %
زيلين 40%
روح نفط ابيض 15%
ميثيل اثيل كيتون 15%
كحول بيوتيل عادي 5%


----------



## chem1982 (22 أبريل 2012)

خلطة لدهان دوكو السيارات الاسود
اسود الكربون 1.5%
نترات السليلوز (30%في كحول بيوتيل) 34%
زيت خروع خام 5%
ثنائي بيوتيل الفثالات 5%
دامار خالي الشمع 4%
صمغ استر روزين متفاعل مع الجليسرين 2.5%
خلات بيوتيل 20%
طولوين 2%
خلات ايثيل 8%
زيلين 13%
ايثلين جليكول احادي ايثيل ايثر 2%
روح ميثيلي 3%


----------



## medo16116 (7 سبتمبر 2014)

برجاء تزويدي بخلطة المعجون البلاستيك والمعجون الاستيكو


----------

